# EQ 300



## ironone1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey guys just wondering what mixture of BA/BB do you use for long acting boldenone undecylenate? I was thinking maybe 3% BA and 15% bb like deca? Your thoughts please. Thanks in advance.


----------

